# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Τα καταφερα μπηκα..μετα τι?

## cisc

ok τα καταφερα μπηκα..εγινε association με τον 8949 ολα ok..αλλα πλεον εχω μια βασικη απορια..

Πως μπαινω στο δυκτιο..? εφοσον δεν ειναι internet τοτε οι διυθυνσιοδοτιση λογικα δεν θα ειναι σαν του internet..δλδ του τυπου http://www.somewhere.com,.gr,.de...αλλα θα πρεπει να ειναι με καταληξη (.awmn) σωστα??

Εαν οντος ετσι ειναι..τοτε πως μπαινω..? Δηλαδη ασ πουμε ανοιγω τον firefox και παω που..? τι διευθυνση βαζω..?

Υπαρχει καπου ενα ας πουμε "site map"? ωστε να ξερει κανεις στο περιπου τις αρχικες διευθυνσεις..?

Η βοηθει σας οπως και στο προηγουμενο post ηταν εξαιρετικη..καντε το θαυμα σας και παλι και φωτηστε με λιγακι..!! ...ειπαμε ειμαι νεος...!

Ωστοσο παρακατω παραθετω 2 εικονες απο την συνδεση με τον 8949..οπου και εχω μια απορια επισης..
αν προσεξετε την IP στην μια φωτο και την αλλη δεν ειναι ιδιες..ενταξει μπορει να ειναι το DHCP ασ πουμε..αλλα και παλι εχω την απορια λογω του οτι ειναι εντελως διαφορετικες..δλδ η μια ξεκιναει απο 100κατι και η αλλη απο 10 ..μου δημιουργειτε η απορια ποιο ειναι το ευρος των IP's εντος του AWMN..??


thanx εκ των προτερων..!
Γιωργος.

----------


## JollyRoger

οι ip του awmn είναι της μορφής 10.xx.xx.xx ... η άλλη που βλέπεις, πρεπει να είναι η αυτόματη ip που δίνει το σύστημά σου, όταν δεν καταφέρει να πάρει ip απο το dhcp server του κόμβου που πας να συνδεθείς...

τα domain names που υποστηρίζονται είναι (τουλάχιστον τα) .awmn και .wn ... καθώς και του internet... όταν συνδέεσαι, εκτός απο ip, θα πρέπει να παίρνεις και DNS του awmn, που θα κάνει resolve και awmn και internet...

(αυτό δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι θα έχεις παροχή internet απο το awmn)

δηλαδή, αφού συνδεθείς, αν είναι οι ρυθμίσεις σωστές, θα πρέπει να μπορείς να βάλεις στον firefox http://www.awmn/ και να σε βγάλει στο ίδιο με το http://www.awmn.net , ασύρματα πλέον...

κάποιο site map που ζητάς, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει...

υπάρχουν εδώ στο παρών forum κάποιες ανακοινώσεις υπηρεσιών, και μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου και σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες της μορφής: http://www.woogle.awmn και wahoo.awmn...


πάντως, αν το σήμα σου είναι οριακό, τόσο που ίσα που να σου δίνει περιστασιακά ip, μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις βελτιώνοντας τη σύνδεσή σου... έχεις υπόψιν σου το netstumbler?

----------


## krotoni

> πάντως, αν το σήμα σου είναι οριακό, τόσο που ίσα που να σου δίνει περιστασιακά ip, μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις βελτιώνοντας τη σύνδεσή σου...


πως είναι οριακό το σήμα; αφού και στις δυό περιπτώσεις, όπως φαίνεται και στο screenshot, βγάζει excellent σήμα με σύνδεση 11 mbps. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.




> η άλλη που βλέπεις, πρεπει να είναι η αυτόματη ip που δίνει το σύστημά σου, όταν δεν καταφέρει να πάρει ip απο το dhcp server του κόμβου που πας να συνδεθείς...


ΕΑΝ συμβαίνει αυτό που λέει ο JollyRoger, τότε μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να πεις στο σύστημά σου να μην σου δίνει δικιά του ip, αλλά να περιμένει μέχρι να πάρει την ip απο τον dhcp server του κόμβου που πας να συνδεθείς;

----------


## nikolas_350

Θεωρητικά οι υπηρεσίες δηλώνονται την wind
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=services internet
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=services wireless

κάποιες δεν ισχύουν πια, κάποιες δεν δηλωθήκανε ποτέ, κάποιες δεν έχουν αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες για να δηλωθούν.

----------


## socrates

> Θεωρητικά οι υπηρεσίες δηλώνονται την wind
> http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=services internet
> http://www.wind.awmn/?page=services wireless
> 
> κάποιες δεν ισχύουν πια, κάποιες δεν δηλωθήκανε ποτέ, κάποιες δεν έχουν αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες για να δηλωθούν.


Επίσης δοκίμασε και το http://www.wahoo.awmn

Σε κάθε περίπτωση σου συνιστούμε να επικοινωνήσεις με τον κομβούχο του Access Point στο οποίο έχεις συνδεθεί. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ο http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8949 και να σου δώσει τις πληροφορίες που θέλεις (αποστολή μηνύματος).

----------


## stargate

www.asxetos.awmn και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

> http://www.asxetos.awmn και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες!!!


γιατί έχεις εμπορικά καταστήματα μέσα?! 

(ωραία ιδέα το portal, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα το προτείνω ποτέ σε κανέναν λόγω του κερδοσκοπικού συνδέσμου που είδα μέσα)

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stargate
> 
> http://www.asxetos.awmn και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες!!!
> 
> 
> γιατί έχεις εμπορικά καταστήματα μέσα?! 
> 
> (ωραία ιδέα το portal, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα το προτείνω ποτέ σε κανέναν λόγω του κερδοσκοπικού συνδέσμου που είδα μέσα)


Το pc-mastor λες; Σιγά...

----------


## cisc

> οι ip του awmn είναι της μορφής 10.xx.xx.xx ... η άλλη που βλέπεις, πρεπει να είναι η αυτόματη ip που δίνει το σύστημά σου, όταν δεν καταφέρει να πάρει ip απο το dhcp server του κόμβου που πας να συνδεθείς...
> 
> τα domain names που υποστηρίζονται είναι (τουλάχιστον τα) .awmn και .wn ... καθώς και του internet... όταν συνδέεσαι, εκτός απο ip, θα πρέπει να παίρνεις και DNS του awmn, που θα κάνει resolve και awmn και internet...
> 
> (αυτό δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι θα έχεις παροχή internet απο το awmn)
> 
> δηλαδή, αφού συνδεθείς, αν είναι οι ρυθμίσεις σωστές, θα πρέπει να μπορείς να βάλεις στον firefox http://www.awmn/ και να σε βγάλει στο ίδιο με το http://www.awmn.net , ασύρματα πλέον...
> 
> κάποιο site map που ζητάς, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει...
> ...


Καλησπερα,thanx για την βοηθεια βασικα..τορα οσον αφορα αυτο που λες το σημα μου δεν ειναι οριακο..ειναι της ταξης του 88 - 92% οποτε excellent οπως φαινετε και στις φωτογραφιες..τωρα απο την αλλη οσον αφορα το netstumbler το χρησιμοποιω και αυτο..τι θα ηθελες να κανω..? Μηπως καοιο scan..? εαν ναι τοτε εχω ηδη κανει και και φωτος εδω : viewtopic.php?f=72&t=38913&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15
Δες τες αν ειναι..και αν εχεις να προτηνεις κατι ακομα..καλοδεχουμενο..

Ευχαρηστω.

----------


## JollyRoger

οκ, σε αυτό αναφέρομαι:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download/file.php?id=25581

όμως και πάλι αυτή είναι μόνο η δική σου μεριά... πρέπει να μάθεις και πως σε πιάνει ο άλλος... (άρα να μιλήσεις μαζί του)...

άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις απο τη μεριά σου..
δοκίμασε να κάνεις συνεχόμενο ping στο gateway του κόμβου...
θα το βρείς στις ρυθμίσεις δικτύου, εκεί που βρήκες και την ip τη 10άρα...

δλδ αφού έχεις πάρει ip (10άρα), κάνε συνεχόμενο ping στο gateway να δεις οτι παίρνεις αδιάκοπες απαντήσεις...
αν σου απαντάει χωρίς κενά, πρέπει να είσαι οκ...

κι αν σου έχει δώσει αυτόματα και dns, πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος... βάζεις .awmn διεύθυνση στον firefox και παίζεις...

----------


## tritsako

Καλώς ήρθε cisc στην παρέα μας.

----------

